# Can't stat package file 'xorg'



## macondo (Mar 19, 2013)

Just installed FreeBSD 9.1, rebooted, did:
[cmd=]# freebsd-update fetch install[/cmd]
[cmd=]# portsnap fetch extract[/cmd]

Then tried to install xorg:
[cmd=]# pkg_add -r xorg[/cmd]

Got this error: 
	
	



```
can't stat package file 'xorg'
```

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi! I suggest you to read the release announcement. Precompiled third-party packages are not available yet.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2013)

portsnap(8) is only needed if you plan to use ports.  Packages don't need it.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2013)

Set PACKAGESITE to http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/

As noted there are no packages for 9.1-RELEASE. Not that you want to use them, they're build for a certain release and are never updated.


----------

